# Questions a good service plumber should ask!



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*It is my firm belief that the customer might know more than the plumber. Therefore we as service plumbers should take advantage of their knowledge.**I always like to commuicate when I arrive on site.*

*Lets look at a leak through a kitchen ceiling -- bath above.*

*I, before even going up to the bath would ask. Do you know what fixture was being used. If they replied the tub. I would ask "for a bath or a shower" If they replied shower. I would say "does this happen all the time?" Now they might say no only when my daughter takes a shower. Ok! In my mind I now now that there is no drain problem and probably no overflow problem. But because of people standing in different positions in a tub/shower, I will look for loose escheutions, or loose spouts, or a push on spout that is blowing water out the back through a oring. Shower door problems.*
*Just not placing a curtain properly or a groute problem. *

*Drain problems:*

*I ask did this block up suddendly? Or was it slowing down for a longtime?*

*Were you using the disposer? What were you disposing?*

*Another favorite did you have any work done by another trade?*
*Or another plumber? You'd be suprized how often a person drills a drain line for a small tube discharge from an appliance. *

*One time on a total stack blockage that question pinned the problem down. TV cable guy brought in a new line to the kitchen. *
*Drilled right through a copper 3" stack. Did not take long for the stack to block with toilet paper hanging off coax cable.*

*Another favorite is ... Is everthing blocked? The call did come in as water coming up a floor drain. Their answer might be no it only comes up when I use the washing machine.*
*Questions asked can often solve many proplems. Prior to you or your men having to eat crow when a mistake is made, because you did not ask questions. *

*This might be an interesting post to make a stickey out of.*

*I'm sure a lot can be added *


----------



## plumbrsteve (Jan 16, 2010)

been on that very job and "no habla engless" banjo es muy pestodo!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I do all that on the telephone.....helps me schedule my day. Bill you bring alot of repair experience to the forum,I like that,I like you Plumber BIll.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

plumbrsteve said:


> been on that very job and "no habla engless" banjo es muy pestodo!


 
huh? I know the i don't speak english part but what is the part after the quote mean?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

my First question is. How will you be paying for this service call today. After that it is what exactly is going on. how long has this been happening. Did you any chemicals in the line? If i am told it is a flooded basement. How much water is in the basement?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I just want to know how the cable guy got the coax in one side of the pipe and out the other?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bill, I believe that all service plumbers should ask questions such as you presented. So much time and money can be saved by asking questions. I get really ticked when I hear of plumbers making assumptions about what the problem is. 

Keep it up Bill, I love to learn.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> huh? I know the i don't speak english part but what is the part after the quote mean?


It doesn't translate


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

maam- are those real????? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jae (Jan 22, 2010)

*"no habla engless"*

Called to a drain stoppage by a tenants neighbor. We've worked for the HO for years and he was out of the country for a couple months, new tenants in two days..."just go and svc if we get a call". Snaked an apron out of the drain line. We smiled, "gracias", they smiled..."gracias" and we left.

Next day called to a drain stoppage by the same tenants neighbor. Snaked an apron out of the drain line. "Gracias" "Gracias" We left. 4 Aprons later...the neighbor was home when we got there. We ask him to come over and find out why they kept flushing their aprons down the drain. 

The husband and wife had been in AZ only 4 days. He told her that somebody told him his wife could wash her small items in that water bowl. She saw them being swirled and then disappear to never return. Husband took the top off the back and found no apron. They didn't know where it went. Thought it might come back sometime but in the mean time she sews up another apron. It disappears and she sews up another one. We've gotten some mileage out of that one. Plumbing _IS_ entertaining at times. 

Supporting a diagnosis with revealing questions is a must! Communication is going to get a whole lot tricker for some of us!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe the aprons are already hanging in the water closet?:blink:


----------



## plumbrsteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Jim, it means the bathroom is very smelly, anyone know what a chelango is? not sure if that's spelled right. beans i'm from Cal. got learned a little spanish


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plumbrsteve said:


> Jim, it means the bathroom is very smelly, anyone know what a chelango is? not sure if that's spelled right. beans i'm from Cal. got learned a little spanish


The spelling is off a bit but yeah, smelly. 

"El bano es muy apestoso"





Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My number 1 question I usually ask is "have you always had this problem"? This alerts me if something is installed wrong or is just a crappy design or has broken down.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Service is ALL about asking questions. Its detective work.:detective:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*how long*

how long have you had the problem>???

when did you first notice it>>??

three weeks ago huh?? OK....................

So.... you are calling me on a friday night at 6.30 
because you want and need it fixed tonight??

may I ask .......how come???

What was the straw that made you 
finally get off your lazy ass to get this problem fixed???

are the in-laws comming into town tonight, 
or
*do you just feel the need to bust my chops tonight??*

and is their any reason that this small problem 
cant wait till tomorrow??


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

mm. thems my money makers. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> how long have you had the problem>???
> 
> when did you first notice it>>??
> 
> ...


Customer relations 101 :laughing:. I like your attitude Mark:thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*atitude is everything.....*



pauliplumber said:


> Customer relations 101 :laughing:. I like your attitude Mark:thumbup:


 
In all honesty, I have gotten a little huffey with a few of them ...maybe not as sarcastic as I just wrote......

it does gets pretty frustrateing when you find out from them that they have sat around all day with their thumbs in their asses, and they finally get around to calling you as the sun is setting.....

and then they ask .....
you arent gonna charge me overtime tonight are you??:laughing::laughing: 

No , cause I am not comming...
I am going out with my wife to dinner.:thumbup:.

that statement ....I have said to a few.......




.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Questions is the key! If you ask alot of questions, it sets you apart from the others and it shows that you are willing to correct the issue.
Had one HO say, You ask alot of questions and the guy we had here a couple months ago never did. I replied, mam...we are highly trained in service and we want to fix your issue that it doesn't happen again.
I wanted to say, well, the reason I am here is that he didn't. 

Nice thread, alot of pointers can be had on this one. WTG guys.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

How are you today?


----------

